
Peeple (Yelp for People) Has Launched - spking
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/peeple-the-yelp-for-people-app-launches/
======
alexmat
Basically a toned down corporate version of China's social credit:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
china-34592186](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-34592186)

------
bladerunner82
Civil discourse is already at an all-time low. What could possibly go wrong?
Bad idea.

